# PID's auf remote PC unter Windows herrausfinden



## rtt (3. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit unter Windows mit Java die ProzessID's von Programmen auf einem anderen Computer im Netzwerk herrauszufinden?
Diese benötige ich, da ich mit meinem Java-Programm diese Prozesse überwachen will und gegebenfalls killen möchte.
Wie kann man eigentlich so einen Prozess mit Java killen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Robin


----------



## thE_29 (3. Nov 2004)

ich beantworte deine letzte Frage und beantworte somit auch die vorherigen Fragen 


Mit Java allein kannste keine Prozesse killen, da Java gekapselt (in seiner Virtuellen Maschine - JVM) abläuft und nur dort Dinge ändern kann (also andere Java Anwendungen)

Du könntest dir mit JNI und C++ abhilfe schaffen, das wäre halt der einzige (sicherlich net einfache) Weg!


----------



## rtt (3. Nov 2004)

Danke,
hab noch eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden. Ich rufe einfach mit Java eine .bat-Datei auf, in der dann der gewünschte Shell Befehl steht. Bsp: Tasklist

Gruß Robin


----------

